# Multiple colors in vinyl?



## coachpall (Jun 19, 2007)

I am looking to use vinyl for some shirts. is there a way to use more than one color when pressing the vinyl? If so, could someone share with me the process.

I'm a noobie, and I really don't know.

thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

you can use more than 1 color .you just layer the design with different colors of vinyl. .... JB


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have used my cutter for about 1 1/2 years now but I just did my 2nd two color job. I have attached pictures of the first job. It just takes some lining up and patience.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

lgiglio1 said:


> I have used my cutter for about 1 1/2 years now but I just did my 2nd two color job. I have attached pictures of the first job. It just takes some lining up and patience.


 
Lisa,

Looks Great! ...love the work : )


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I did a 2 color job today, and Im thrilled with the way it turned out.

I layed the first layer down then pressed it. You have to do it by each and by color, because you have the get the backing off the first color before you add the 2nd color. 

Once the 1st color is applied, line up the second color and press.

Good Luck!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I just did 107 of these with glitterflex and neon pink vinyl.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> I just did 107 of these with glitterflex and neon pink vinyl.


 
I was weeding some hard to weed designs last night and the fun ran out on about the fourth one....lol and then you bust out 107!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah they was fun, NOT. They paid well though.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

nice work David. ... The new press is a work horse too, I bet. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS said:


> nice work David. ... The new press is a work horse too, I bet. ..... JB


That thing had me so sore over the weekend. I can tell you it definitely can take pressure, that vinyl won't be coming off from too littel pressure that's a fact.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

david, what kind of vinyl is that neon pink? it looks...puffy!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope it's not puffy, it's an optical illusion from the offset outline. It is good ole multicut vinyl that some wonderful lady on this forum introduced me too.


----------



## coachpall (Jun 19, 2007)

what type and brand of vinyl do you guys use?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Everybody has their favorite vinyl you just have to figure out what is right for you


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

question on the color layering,i have seen some videos on youtube,using multiple colors but instead of pressing each color one at a time, all the cut vinyl had some kind of registration mark on it,all the colors where tranfered to one sheet and pressed together.has anyone seen this before or know who to do it?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I use multicut, but Roger (plan b) has some excellent vinyl.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can do that its a little tricky I do it sometimes but you have a shrink factor from one color press to the other, so its better to press one color at a time


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

I have to ask, can you share this technique with me in a little more detail.
Thanks







theflowerboxx said:


> Nope it's not puffy, it's an optical illusion from the offset outline. It is good ole multicut vinyl that some wonderful lady on this forum introduced me too.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It is simply an offset outline. I left a small gap between the outline and the font, in the pic it looks puffy but in "real life" it doesn't. But then again in real life it looks ALOT better then it does in the pic.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the pink David, I think it is your color. .... LOL ..JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL now you went a made a funny. For the $$$$ I made on them I'll take it.


----------

